# what utube downloader



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I have been using clip converter to down load utube movies. I haven't used it in a few months and tried last night. It does not download the movies now, it plays them on clip converter. Am I doing something wrong? Any other program I can use to download movies?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Most people seem to be using video downloader browser plug-ins for that. Go to where you manage plug-ins (sometimes called extensions) for your browser and search for video downloaders. Select whichever description sounds good to you.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I downloaded this https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/youtube-video-and-audio-dow/?src=api - It does not play on windows media player. How do I get it to do that? It plays on firefox video.

I got it// Thanks


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> I downloaded this https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/youtube-video-and-audio-dow/?src=api - It does not play on windows media player. How do I get it to do that? It plays on firefox video.
> 
> I got it// Thanks


Usually an icon for it shows up in the toolbar near the top right of Firefox.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Most downloaders will create an MP4 file format and save it to your local storage. Then you need something that will play MP4s. I use a player called VLC. It is very good and free.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

I use RealDownloader which comes with RealPlayer. It's FREE and I never created any accounts. With YT you can pick resolution etc and this works on numerous stream sites. Quite configurable and the converter works very well. I do use VLC to watch my video's as I prefer it for that.

http://www.real.com/ca


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Have been using Video Download Helper, it is a Firefox addon. It works great. Look for it, if you use Firefox under Addons for FF. It has the three circles yellow, red, blue. When you add it and go to youtube to watch a video, it will have a place right under the video screen where you click to download the movie. 

Okay, something new Youtube has started doing. Nothing to do with downloading, but I've seen lately you cannot move or transfer a movie from wherever you "park" it, i.e., your harddrive, to a disk. I have some videos saved on the hd, and wanted to transfer them over to a blank dvd. It will not let me do it. A red circle and X show when you try to transfer them. To save the movies I like, I got an external hard drive, 1T in size, and download directly to it. 

I've missed opportunities to download lots of movies I like, and now they are gone, pulled for whatever reason. Now, I can grab them and save them to watch when the internet goes out, which happens frequently here. 

Sgt. York was one. I grabbed it one day, sent it to my hd, but now cannot transfer it to disk. 

Be aware, if you see something you like, get it then, the next time you come back it may be gone, gone, gone.


----------

